# What Were They Thinking?



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

When they plant a tree near the water meters, I guess they don't know trees grow up to be bigger trees and with a bigger tree comes larger roots, and those roots need to expand in the ground they nourish from, and nothing is going to stop them from they natural way of life, put a tree near water lines/ meter location and you ask for breakage. 

Did a job yesterday a tree in front of a water meter not too old, assisted in the breakage of the line, told property management to remove the tree now before it creates more trouble then it already have done.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Ron, remember in OR the Tree has rights too!!! At least that was what I have run in to in Lake Oswego a number of times...I agree with you though...However, let the tree grow, more work for us... :thumbup:__________________
Pat Martinez
M 5 Plumbing Services LLC
Serving the Portland Vancouver area
360 624 8376




Ron The Plumber said:


> When they plant a tree near the water meters, I guess they don't know trees grow up to be bigger trees and with a bigger tree comes larger roots, and those roots need to expand in the ground they nourish from, and nothing is going to stop them from they natural way of life, put a tree near water lines/ meter location and you ask for breakage.
> 
> Did a job yesterday a tree in front of a water meter not too old, assisted in the breakage of the line, told property management to remove the tree now before it creates more trouble then it already have done.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have seen oak trees that have totally surrounded the meter box...it all became one piece. Here we relocate the meter on those......Its against the law to cut the trees or roots in some parts of town. But yeah if you ever need to locate a water main here's how you do it. Hand the customer a 2' tall tree.....now send them out in the yard to plant it. Wherever they plant the tree...your water lines is directly below.:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

This whole thread sounds like a " Rush " song.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I like the needle palms they plant around their meters here. And then the holly Bushes around the cleanout. ITs great.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I think planting trees anywhere near pipes is a very good thing . . . just saying.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I am thinking of planting a new tree for free after every sewer repair we do. After all, my son is gonna need something to do one day when he grows up.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> I am thinking of planting a new tree for free after every sewer repair we do. After all, my son is gonna need something to do one day when he grows up.


Now that's what I am talking about. Creating jobs and going green at the same time! 

Is this a great country or what?


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

if they can't get the water or sewer line, they get the power line. remc used to give trees to their members, not any more. breid............:rockon:


----------



## Plumbing Tampa (Sep 16, 2009)

Let them grow tree near pipes and let plumbers get more busy. at least good for us and also for atmosphere.


----------



## hulihan (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the big ones over clay sewers, we are starting a repair on one today, but the rain may alter how we attack it


----------

